
TechStars Demo Day - joshwa
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/08/techstars-demo-.html
======
DonDodge
That might be because the others did a cut and paste from my blog. I know Mike
Arrington did...I told him he could. He felt bad because he couldn't make it
to the demo day after earlier confirming he would be there.

Y Combinator had more companies (19) and more variety. I wish I could have
written more about specific Y Combinator companies, but we were asked by Paul
not to write about them unless they were already launched. Many of them were
further along than the TechStars companies.

The good news is I saw several good teams at both Y Combinator and TechStars.
Some significant winners will emerge.

------
rms
This reads like a cut and paste of the other TechStars summaries.

